# sherpa bags!!



## malteseIloveI (Jul 3, 2004)

Does anyone have a sherpa bag for their maltese?
If so, what size is it?
Also, do you find it useful?

I want to get some feedback on sherpas before we get one.. the Sherpa DELUXE in particular.. this is the original i think..


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I have a Celltei Active Tote-o-Pet and love it. It was $150 or so when I got it. But they have cheaper ones. It is very well made and they are always improving on their designer. I orginally bought the XS but after getting it I decided it was too small and they let me exchange it for the small. I have taken her all over it it and no realizes it is not a purse. It just looks like a big purse. Here is the link: Celltei


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i love the sherpa bag its a great carrying bag on top of being a great traveling bag on airplanes i got mine when maxi was a pup for really cheap at pet goods


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I have the Sherpa travel carrier. I saw a lady on the show, Airplane, this week trying to take a puppy in a non-approved carrier and Southwest would not let her on a 1 hour flight because the carrier did not have an absorbent floor and the puppy could pee and it could leak out!

She was heartbroken and had to leave the puppy behind with her daughter and you could tell it was killing her.

So, for airline travel, Sherpa is Approved. Mine has a pocket on one end that will hold treats, leashes, wipes, poop bags, pills....quite a bit of stuff. I also made a special pad for it out of egg crate foam with a cover of that pee-absorbent material you can get at PetsMart and other places. Over that I put a slip-case of leopard print fleece on one side and the sheepskin fleece on the other. So it's reversible. And I just know he is more comfortable on 3 hour flights than with that hard floor and flimsy sheepskin mat.


----------



## malteseIloveI (Jul 3, 2004)

i just checked out the sherpa bag at petco.. and the medium seems VERY small.. they didn't have any small sizes so i couldnt see its size. what size do u think would a 4 lb maltese fit into comfortably?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i have 2 mediums

http://www.sherpapet.net/products/detail.p...oddetail_post=Y


but i dont think ellie would fit anymore in it comfortably. but she's long and like 9 lbs. 

the only problem----once the dog is in there...and you're carrying the bag...it gets heavy. i used to take the girls EVERYWHERE....like malls and stuff--so after 30 minutes of walking around, my arm would get tired. and i didnt want to hang it on my shoulder because i didnt want the girls to get motion sick (just in case. i want them comfortable).

sherpa bags are very durable. i still have mine and its been 2 yrs. and i had others, they only lasted 3 months. 

have fun taking your baby out!


----------



## twinglemom (Jul 14, 2004)

Angel has the original Sherpa in medium. She weighs 9.5 lbs and fits fine. 

I definitely think you would want the small if your baby only weighs 4 lbs.

We use ours a few times a year and she loves it. I've had it for over 3 yrs and it still looks like new. I was fortunate enough to get it on clearance at petsmart.

I got it out to measure in order to see which size we have and now she doesn't want to get out of it.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Pico is 4.5 lbs and I have the Medium. The small just looked a little too small for him to stretch out like he does. Plus, by the time I made the 2" pad for the floor it would have been too small anyway.

This is the same little guy who's crate is like an apartment because it was a hand-me-down from a rescue we had so it is quite large.

Does anyone have a small with an under 5 lbs furbaby?


----------



## nannimoe (Jul 10, 2004)

I have the medium size Sherpa. Sasha is 7 lbs and he has plenty of room. It is useful especially when I travel. I haven' taken him on a plane yet, usually when I fly it is to the East coast, and then I leave him with a friend.


----------



## malteseIloveI (Jul 3, 2004)

thanks for all the advice. i think if we get a sherpa we will get the small size


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey everyone, we don't sell sherpa, but we have the Balis and the Tote-O-Pets by Celltei that were mentioned above, and we have the discount for spoiledmaltese members too.









The Celltei bags are very nice carriers and affordable, we love their stuff.

If we can help at all, drop us a line.


----------

